# 120'+ of Sidewalks, 15x15' patio, and 9x20' driveway....Toro 518 ZE vs 721 E?



## Mountaintime (Nov 2, 2020)

Help me decide, is the 518 enough or should I spend the extra $135 for the 721? 

Sidewalks are 54" wide, so I'm making 3 passes with either the 518 and 721. 

Annual snowfall around 50-60", pretty dry snow. Most storms bring 4-8" of snow, with the occasional 12"+ storm.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess you have your mind made up for one of those two?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

MORE POWER.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I just bought a 821, but wouldn't hesitate to recommend the 721. A bigger engine will not strain as much, especially when you get wet snow. Oh, I've used chainsaws with bigger engines than the 518


----------



## Mountaintime (Nov 2, 2020)

Yea, 99cc doesn't seem that capable, but I'd like to be proven wrong. Definitely leaning towards more power...better to be overgunned than under.


----------

